# tents



## bygone era (4 Mar 2019)

can I see your tents that you use when cycle camping I used to own a hilleberg nalo 2 tent but had to sell it I cant believe how much they are new my all time favourite tent until I had it stolen in Portugal was a pho enix phreerunner goretex tent I loved it I wished phoenix mountaineering were still around


----------



## mudsticks (4 Mar 2019)

Tarptent Moment. ^^

Just over 1.3 kg my present touring tent.
Solid (not mesh) inner
Goes up very quickly (as the name suggest) three season pretty robust, but not a winter shelter at altitude, in very heavy weather. (but then who would go cycle touring then?)







Scarp I (also tarptent) previously used. About 1.9kg

Pretty bombproof, has happily survived 70mph storms higher up (backpacking not touring)
Also very quick to pitch (sub 3 minutes)


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Ultimate Tadpole

From before the name was sold & used by others.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 Mar 2019)

See https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-touring-tent.189953/

I regret not getting a two person tent for solo tours. The extra space would be nice.


----------



## Slioch (4 Mar 2019)

I use my old Vango Zephyr Plus for backpacking/cyclecamping. 25+ years old now and still going strong. Used it all year round in wind/rain/snow with no issues.






I've had several Vango tents and they've all been really strong. If I ever had to replace this one I'd probably go for something like their Cairngorm. Maybe not a full 4 season tent, but at £130 looks like good value.


----------



## flyingfifi (5 Mar 2019)

my vango tempest pro 200 great wee tent


----------



## jay clock (5 Mar 2019)

MSR Hubba Hubba NX2 - ticks all boxes for me. Huge for one person ( I would not want to share but would work in theory). Free standing if needed, usable without outer (or indeed without inner)! Light. Good stealth colour

https://www.rei.com/product/863076/msr-hubba-hubba-nx-2-person-tent-2018


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

jay clock said:


> MSR Hubba Hubba NX2 - ticks all boxes for me. Huge for one person ( I would not want to share but would work in theory). Free standing if needed, usable without outer (or indeed without inner)! Light. Good stealth colour
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/863076/msr-hubba-hubba-nx-2-person-tent-2018


Have they given their tents the same amount of thought as their other camping equipment?


----------



## Edwardoka (5 Mar 2019)

Used to have a Lightwave, I think it was the Trail T10 model.
It kept me comfortable and dry for a couple of months over 3 expeditions and stayed up in a big storm although the poles were pretty warped by the morning and it was forevermore lopsided.

Only now looking into it for this thread did I realise how much I must have spent on it. One more thing the bike thieves took from me


----------



## jay clock (6 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have they given their tents the same amount of thought as their other camping equipment?


I have no idea what that means.. Is it a sly dig or are you saying they do good kit? Certainly I have met several people with the same one and it gets highly recommended


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

jay clock said:


> I have no idea what that means.. Is it a sly dig or are you saying they do good kit? Certainly I have met several people with the same one and it gets highly recommended


I've a water filter and stoves made by them. None were cheap, but they've yet to fail.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2019)

bygone era said:


> can I see your tents that you use when cycle camping I used to own a hilleberg nalo 2 tent but had to sell it I cant believe how much they are new my all time favourite tent until I had it stolen in Portugal was a pho enix phreerunner goretex tent I loved it I wished phoenix mountaineering were still around



I still have my Phoenix from the 80's in the loft. Ought to get it out to see what state it is in.


----------



## bygone era (6 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I still have my Phoenix from the 80's in the loft. Ought to get it out to see what state it is in.


which model?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2019)

bygone era said:


> which model?



Phreeranger I think is its name. Meant to be two person but ideal for one. Has an outer and inner plus single hoop.


----------



## Ice2911 (6 Mar 2019)

I use a Vango microlite 100 but I have just bought a Vango Banshee pro 200. I wanted a little more room inside, especially on wet days. Looking forward to trying it out locally first and putting up with the little extra weight.


----------



## Ice2911 (6 Mar 2019)

The Vango Banshee 200


----------



## slowmotion (6 Mar 2019)

I've still got a Saunders Jet Packer Two that I bought in 1989. It survived a horrendous storm on the GR20 in the mountains of Corsica. It weighs 1.8kg and is distinctly cosy for two people



. Today, you can get something half the weight that is roomier, and performs better for less money.
Anyway, it did the needful.


----------



## bygone era (6 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Phreeranger I think is its name. Meant to be two person but ideal for one. Has an outer and inner plus single hoop.


makes you wonder where all the old classic tents are so well made back then


----------



## Debade (7 Mar 2019)

I have had good luck with Eureka. My wife and I share the packing of the Summer Pass 3. Here is a link to the two person. We love the vestibule and our own entrance/exit. Eureka is more mid- range price but they have been good tents for us. https://eurekacamping.johnsonoutdoors.com/new/backpacking/summer-pass-2


----------



## mike chadwick (7 Mar 2019)




----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I've still got a Saunders Jet Packer Two that I bought in 1989. It survived a horrendous storm on the GR20 in the mountains of Corsica. It weighs 1.8kg and is distinctly cosy for two people
> View attachment 456274
> . Today, you can get something half the weight that is roomier, and performs better for less money.
> Anyway, it did the needful.


Looks similar to my 80s Blacks Paklite nice and light but leaked a bit.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Looks similar to my 80s Blacks Paklite nice and light but leaked a bit.


I just took the attitude..." if I've got to hump this thing up and down the mountains of Corsica for eight days, the only thing that really matters is that it's the lightest there is." In 1989, it pretty much was. Today you can get something equivalent that's under a kilo.


----------



## flake99please (8 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have they given their tents the same amount of thought as their other camping equipment?



Yes they have, and then some. Spendy, but haven’t had any issue in 25+ years of owning their products.


----------



## jay clock (8 Mar 2019)

flake99please said:


> Yes they have, and then some. Spendy, but haven’t had any issue in 25+ years of owning their products.


I had a small split one of the poles (not enough to use the repair sleeve) and they sent a replacement part (and a new repair kit). Very good service from the EU importer (in Ireland)


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2019)

I just use an inexpensive Ozark Trail from Wal*Mart, cheap and cheerful, light, gets the job done, big enough for my bulky self. I've made a cover for it, for stealth mode, if need be.




Note: I live in a built-up enough part of the States where I don't have to stealth camp, usually enough camping places, churches, or small towns to park a tent in at end of the day. been some years since I toured, but if all else fails, a small town police or fire department(volunteer) will sometimes let you camp right on their lot, or know of a place you can camp(churchyard,park, empty lot.).


----------



## bygone era (8 Mar 2019)

just been looking at the alpkit tents anyone use these


----------



## jay clock (8 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I just use an inexpensive Ozark Trail from Wal*Mart, cheap and cheerful, light, gets the job done, big enough for my bulky self. I've made a cover for it, for stealth mode, if need be.
> View attachment 456465
> 
> Note: I live in a built-up enough part of the States where I don't have to stealth camp, usually enough camping places, churches, or small towns to park a tent in at end of the day. been some years since I toured, but if all else fails, a small town police or fire department(volunteer) will sometimes let you camp right on their lot, or know of a place you can camp(churchyard,park, empty lot.).


I cycled across the US last year and top of my list for accommodation were the three fire stations and a church. And the fire stations cooked for us (one even drove to Walmart to buy ingredients for Jambalaya)! And two of the fire stations we slept inside anyway


----------



## jay clock (8 Mar 2019)

bygone era said:


> just been looking at the alpkit tents anyone use these


Look good but cheaper ones heavy. Alpkit stuff is generally excellent


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2019)

Pretty friendly folks, for the most part, in the States. Realize that, as a cycle tourist, you relieve part of the sameness of day-to-day life in little rural places.


----------



## jay clock (8 Mar 2019)

One thing I would say about the MSR one I have is the storage bag is amazing. Bathtub design and simplicity itself to pack away.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Mar 2019)

jay clock said:


> I cycled across the US last year and top of my list for accommodation were the three fire stations and a church. And the fire stations cooked for us (one even drove to Walmart to buy ingredients for Jambalaya)! And two of the fire stations we slept inside anyway


Yes I have heard this about the states - seems curious to brits.

Also camping in parks as mentioned above.

What sort of parks are we talking about?

The only parks I can imagine freecamping in in Britain would be wild/semi-wild ones like "country parks" - anything approaching a town park I'd be concerned about mischief in the middle of the night.


----------



## jay clock (8 Mar 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes I have heard this about the states - seems curious to brits.
> 
> Also camping in parks as mentioned above.
> 
> ...


It is such a big place. A village that in the UK would be 300 yards long with 100 houses in the USA will be 3 miles long. The "city Park" will often be several acres of playing fields etc


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2019)

I shall try and get pictures.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I shall try and get pictures.


of what?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2019)

City and county parks


----------



## andrew_s (8 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Phreeranger I think is its name. Meant to be two person but ideal for one. Has an outer and inner plus single hoop.


Trekkertent are making a replica of the Phreeranger, in 3 fabrics - normal (1250g) or light (890g) nylon, or Dyneema/Cuben fibre (740g, £££)


I use an Akto





(showing the kit for saddlebag touring mode)


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Mar 2019)

Nice tent, not too keen on that campsite though - would rather freecamp for a night. Reminds me of a pitch i endured on a bank holiday in the lakedistrict. Didn't seem like camping.


----------



## iandg (9 Mar 2019)

I used to have a Phreeranger that I used for mountain marathons back in the 80s. Sold it along with a cotton Vango Force 10 when my kids came along and my marathon partner emigrated to Canada. Use a Wild Country Zephyros now.






A copy of the Phreeranger is still available http://www.trekkertent.com/home/home/32-phreeranger.html


----------



## bygone era (9 Mar 2019)

wicker man said:


> I used to have a Phreeranger that I used for mountain marathons back in the 80s. Sold it along with a cotton Vango Force 10 when my kids came along and my marathon partner emigrated to Canada. Use a Wild Country Zephyros now.
> 
> View attachment 456563
> 
> ...


how do you find the zephros for room im 6ft 1 would it be long enough inside


----------



## iandg (9 Mar 2019)

bygone era said:


> how do you find the zephros for room im 6ft 1 would it be long enough inside



Sorry, it's the Zephyros 2. I'm a skinny 6'2", it's long enough but you can't sit-up straight. It's 'cozy' with kit. It would be a push to get 2 people in


----------



## eversorich (10 Mar 2019)

I went for the Vango Banshee Pro 300, 3 person. Believe me, that extra room is wonderful as it'll be my home for a year. I'm 6'1" and can sit up ok and fit my gear inside. The Pro 200 would suffice but I'm not a fan of being cramped especially if I'm stuck inside and it's raining!
Both the 200 and 300 aren't superlight BUT not heavy either and the price is superb. The only issue would be that they're not freestanding.
I did consider the MSR Hubba but the Banshee is so much cheaper and good quality for the price.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Mar 2019)

Is this for single person camping eversoich?

Always get confused between Vango's Pro and XD models - I have a Halo 300 XD.

Is the Pro tougher poles and flysheet than the base model?

It does sound a clever move by Vango - take a well established well-proven well-liked tent and boost it/make it tougher - and sod a bit more weight.

Many other companies of course make their premium models lighter. And I can't help but think often more delicate. And often for sure with a hefty price hike.

Not being a weight weenie I prefer Vango's approach.

Enjoy the tent - I myself have come to prefer free standing tents though - liberation from guy lines, drunken falling over them, ability to pitch on "funny" pitches.

PS - do you have a personally weighed weight for that tent? With the pegs you will be using. I know companies often quote two weights but this makes little sense to me.

edit

found this:

https://www.millets.co.uk/tents-cam...VDlXTCh1f-w7YEAQYASABEgIv_vD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

That weight sounds fine to me.

I like the look of it - and that feature which allows you to use a walking pole to make a porch awning - very clever - and thanks to Vango's discount outfit having a couple of goes to send me the correct undamaged poles for the Halo 300XD I have such a handy extra pole.


----------



## DooLY (12 Mar 2020)

I use 1-person Kodiak Canvas Swag tent.

And it's not a regular nylon tent we got used to have, it is 100% cotton duck canvas, it weighs about 18 lbs!

But I swear to God there is nothing outdoors that can tear this tent or wind can blow it out. Guess it is also may work for cold weather camping but I have tested it in July and have to confess it less breatheable than nylon tents.

It is also pricey $230
you can try canvss tent only if you are going to windy or cold area.


----------



## Vantage (13 Mar 2020)

My new toy!







As if anyone didn't know, it's a Wild Country Zephyros 2 Compact.
The "compact" bit being that WC shortened the poles so it isn't as long when packed up. The first gen models were quite long.
They redid the ventilation too because of reports of condensation in earlier models. It seems to have worked.
_I don't think the tent is made anymore as its no longer on Terra Novas site_ although the much pricier Lazer Competition which it was based on I think is still going. Shame really as its a bloody good tent.
I've only had it up 3 times in the garden and taking my time I've had it up in 10 minutes.
I tested it overnight during Storm Ciara. I don't think I slept a wink that night as the tent took such a hammering from wind, hail, rain etc that I thought I'd be taking flight in a very Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz fashion. That's why the tent looks a bit saggy.
Zephyros and I survived unscathed which frankly, amazed me.
Get one while you can folks.

Correction! The tent is back on terra novas site and there is now a 2020 version with 'improvements' . 
Apparently the new tent has the inner and outer pegging loops connected together (a plus) but have gone back to using glass fibre end poles which fold. (a minus)


----------



## Baldy (13 Mar 2020)

You can still get Phreeranger's they're now made by Trekkertent. It's a one man operation so they do take a while to come. I love mine.


----------



## Baldy (13 Mar 2020)

https://imageshack.com/i/plU2CWS5j

Phreeranger.


----------



## froze (14 Mar 2020)

Tents can get quite expensive, I touring on a budget so buying an expensive tent was not in the cards. So I got the Marmot Tungsten 2 on sale at REI at the time for $140, off sale it's $200, it does weigh 5 pounds but I didn't find that unacceptable for loaded bike touring. And the fabric used on this tent is a bit tougher and thus thicker and heavier than most other hiking type of tents, some reviews I read said that it could be a 3 1/2 season tent and one reviewer said he had used it in blowing snow and cold and didn't have any problems with it, I don't camp in those temps but I do know from hikers I know that thin lightweight tents aren't lasting and some leak when it rains hard, mine hasn't leaked at all. The only tent that I would buy if I wanted a lightweight tent cost around $600 from ZPacks and it uses a very tough material that lasts virtually forever and only weighs 1 1/2 pounds but the cost was prohibitive for me, so I gave up the weight in favor of keeping more money in my pocket. My hiking friend bought a $350 tent and during the first use it rained and it leaked like a sieve, he returned it to REI who sent him an upgrade tent without any extra cost, he hasn't had a chance to test that one yet, his tent weighs about 2 pounds he didn't want a tent like mine on his back.

I could have bought the Tungsten 1 which would have been lighter but I wanted the ability to bring my panniers into the tent along with whatever else I wanted, I couldn't do that with the 1, the 1 is so small it's barely enough room for one person not alone a small bit of gear and I couldn't spread out if I wanted to, so the 2 is more comfortable and accommodating.


----------



## Vantage (12 Sep 2020)

The new palace.
I've deemed the trusty zephyros 2 as an emergency tent because of broken tabs and holes in the door due to a firey burny thing if this new one goes pear shaped.
It's over a kilo heavier at 3.1kg listed weight (I'll weigh it later) but I'll take the weight increase because of the decent living space and gimmicks. It has its own built-in clothes line! How awesome is that!
Not camped in it yet as it was only delivered today but its first test in the back garden will be sometime during the week.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Sep 2020)

OK, I'll bite vantage - what is it?

Must say it looks a tad overcomplex to me.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (12 Sep 2020)

That's a very fancy looking tent! Hope you've lots of adventures in it.

Will be expecting pics of the tent, the chair and the stove.
Spilled coffee pics are purely optional! 
Well wear.


----------



## Vantage (13 Sep 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> OK, I'll bite vantage - what is it?
> 
> Must say it looks a tad overcomplex to me.



It does look a bit space age doesn't it? 
It's this. 
I have to say, the 2 main poles are very difficult to seat into the little pockets on the fly. There's a ridiculous amount of tension so I'm trying to think of a way to shorten the poles a bit. 
Kim over on the YACF forum had one and the top pole bent so I'm wary of that too. 
Other than those issues though, I'm quite pleased with it. There's actual room inside it! Unlike that bloody zephyros.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Sep 2020)

Ah a Decathlon - am sure it will be fine - very often very well designed and made at a good price.

I like those low level generous vents.

I'd be very wary of shortening the poles (maybe I have more faith in decathlon's engineering and design skills than yours and mine) - if you did I would take exact measurements before you hack so that you can put full length sections back.

I prefer green tents (happy to rise with the sun for most of the year so don't need blackout) but it looks excellent - would be interested in field reports back.


----------



## Vantage (13 Sep 2020)

Green is a favourite here too so I doubt it's any good for discrete wild camping if I ever do it and I get the feeling it'll get dirty without much effort. 
Those vents are brill, theres some on the top too


----------

